# Updated Australian Taxation Office advice on ride-sourcing (ridesharing)



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*Ride-sourcing - more than just having a car*









*28 July 2017*

If you're providing ride-sourcing services to earn additional income, we've made it easier to find out what you need to know about your tax obligations, including:


what to do for income tax and GST
a checklist with handy tips to help you get it right
how to calculate GST on fares
what you need to know about car expenses.
Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can also help you with tax advice.

*Next steps:*


Check out our updated information on Ride-sourcing and tax
Use our checklist to help you get it right
Keep an eye out for small business workshops near you.
*See also:*


Ride-sourcing information may be available in your language. Visit Other languages, select your language and go to the Business section of the page.
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-more-than-just-having-a-car/?sbnewsG20170802)


----------



## Maracus (Aug 3, 2017)

thank you for this. Was looking at attempting my very first BAS today and my head is spinning. All advice and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Maracus said:


> thank you for this. Was looking at attempting my very first BAS today and my head is spinning. All advice and help is greatly appreciated.


BAS on 3rd Aug?


----------



## Maracus (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah. Only started in June and just registered ABN and GST with ATO so this week they sent me notification to complete my BAS monthly and the June one is overdue. So now I am on a steep learning curve to do it. I thought it was quarterly but they have me as monthly.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Maracus said:


> Yeah. Only started in June and just registered ABN and GST with ATO so this week they sent me notification to complete my BAS monthly and the June one is overdue. So now I am on a steep learning curve to do it. I thought it was quarterly but they have me as monthly.


once you do one quarter it gets easier

q4 is a mind**** because of the booking fee


----------



## Satsii (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am trying to register for GST through the online portal, and have registered for an AUSkey but can't seem to find the right option once logged in. Could someone point me in the right direction?

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Satsii said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am trying to register for GST through the online portal, and have registered for an AUSkey but can't seem to find the right option once logged in. Could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can't help with this one but perhaps someone else can. I'd phone the Tax Office or use their online help or visit them. (https://www.ato.gov.au/About-ATO/About-us/Contact-us/Visit-us/)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
G'day Jack.
That (newsroom) link seems to be broken as reported * here *.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> G'day Jack.
> That (newsroom) link seems to be broken as reported * here *.


Thanks, Who is John Galt?. The link
is now back but it was worth having it broken 
to inspire yet another literary masterpiece by your good self as is to be found via your very own link (which is far from broken).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Sorry, I can't help with this one but perhaps someone else can. I'd phone the Tax Office or use their online help or visit them. (https://www.ato.gov.au/About-ATO/About-us/Contact-us/Visit-us/)


Here's a Uber message I received today. Nothing new for full-timers to worry about

*The Australian Tax Office's Ride-Sourcing data matching program*
The Australian Taxation Office (ATO) has a published Ride-Sourcing: 2015-16 to 2018-19 data matching program protocol.

The Ride-Sourcing: 2015-16 to 2018-19 data matching program protocol is available here.

The program involves the ATO issuing notices requiring information from Uber (and other similar organisations) about driver-partners. The notices require Uber to provide details about driver-partner accounts and payments driver-partners received in a period between 2015-16 to 2018-19. The most recent notice is for the period of 1 April 2017 to 30 June 2017 and Uber must comply with the notice on 31 August 2017.

In accordance with these notices, as legally required, Uber will be providing the ATO with the following information about driver-partner accounts during that period:


Birth date
Contact details (mobile phone number, address and email address)
Bank account number and BSB (currently on file)
Australian Business Number (if currently on file)
Vehicle details (vehicle registration, make, model and year)
Date commenced as Uber driver-partner
Date ceased as Uber driver-partner (if applicable)
Date of last trip made
Value and date of all payments received for the requested period.


----------



## lespaul (May 19, 2017)

Hopefully this means they can prefill our 16/17 tax returns


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

lespaul said:


> Hopefully this means they can prefill our 16/17 tax returns


I don't think that's yet in prospect but it does seem to be a logical outcome of the current position.

The Tax Office typically uses tax file numbers for pre-filling purposes rather than ABNs. Even then, there are many drivers who've chosen not to provide their ABN to Uber, so pre-filling may not be a feasible option.


----------

